# Canon LBP2410 Error Code E021



## hazardousone (Jan 5, 2009)

Does anyone who has a Canon Laser Shot colour printer such as this know what this error code means? I would be grateful for any replies as it keeps throwing up a dialogue box saying to try turning the printer off for three seconds then turn it on again, and if it doesn't work after that, to call the Canon service centre.

I'm in Australia so it's nearly 9pm and there wouldn't be anyone available anywhere to sort this out so I'm hoping that someone has some idea of whether it's something we can fix ourselves or it needs a repair person. The strange thing is that it does print a perfect Test Page!

Haz


----------

